

Is this the world’s worst web site name? (Shpoonkle.com) - larrys
http://domainnamewire.com/2012/09/06/is-this-the-worlds-worst-web-site-name/

======
lutusp
This is a variation on the logical paradox of identifying the "least
interesting item in a class."

Let's say you create a set of the numbers between 0 and 9. Each of them has
associations, properties, anecdotes, each in some way more interesting than
the others. It follows, then, that one of the numbers is the _least_
interesting. But that number's identification as the least interesting member
... makes it interesting.

In the same way, someone might deliberately choose the least pleasant, least
desirable, least sought-after Web site name, and wait for someone to identify
it as the worst Web site name ever.

Once someone complains about how terrible the name is, they've fallen into a
rather obvious trap, and made the worst Web site name noteworthy and
memorable.

